# Timbertech vs Azek Decking.



## J.M. (Nov 25, 2010)

Any thoughts on AZEK decking? I do not like the way you have to face screw them. I use Timbertech I like the way they are installed with on screw through the face of the deck, and I know the material. I have a client who wants Azek decking I tried to convince then but no luck.


----------



## RCT (Jan 5, 2010)

Bump. Sorry, no experience with Azek either but I'd also like to see what people have to say about it. I've installed Trex decking that was face screwed :laughing: (face screwed) anyways, definitely makes for a better looking deck with hidden fasteners.


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

*I have worked with both. Use hidfast for AZEK*

I prefer TT also but had a customer sold on AZEk so bad they were unconvertible even with a gun. 

I used the Hidfast gun. Its a breeze and fast. Take alook at their online video. 

Send me $50 bucks and Ill post the link for you. :w00t:

Good luck. BTW AZEK is just like grooveless TT XLM


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

*Here is the link for Hidfast*

http://www.hid-fast.com/index.html


----------



## Wood Worx (Nov 4, 2009)

On a small master balcony, I have installed white Axel decking. Definitely a premium product and premium price. I think a 20' board was over 90 bucks. I used a hidden fastner that looks kinda like angle iron. It was a relatively quick way to install.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wood Worx said:


> On a small master balcony, I have installed white Axel decking. Definitely a premium product and premium price. I think a 20' board was over 90 bucks. I used a hidden fastner that looks kinda like angle iron. It was a relatively quick way to install.


 Are you talking about tiger claw proclip?

Cole


----------



## Wood Worx (Nov 4, 2009)

Tiger clip sounds right. I can look back at the invoice and see for sure.


----------



## ghhartmann (Jul 9, 2008)

If you plan on installing Azek with out exposed screws, there are several available. We manufacture 3 clips that will work on Azek. Contact me and I will get you packages of fasteners to try for no charge. 

Of course you should contact all fastener manufacturers to try all options.

Call me and I will get fasteners to you.

Greg Hartmann
Tiger Claw
860 984 9033
[email protected]


----------

